# Does anyone else's Fizik Arione smell? how to clean it?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the black fizik arione with that black suede strip down the middle...
i was detailing my seatpost one day after a muddy ride and caught wiff of my seat... it reeked... kinda like old laundry u left in the washer and forgot about it for a day or so..

does anyone else's smell after awhile? and how do u clean it? seems like it would take a LONG time to dry since the middle is kinda thick.....

makes me wonder why the newer fizik arione cx doesn't have that suede strip... perhaps they knew it was breeding ground for stink and junk?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the same saddle and I put a liberal coating of ArmorAll on it, scrub lightly with a nylon bristle brush and then buff with a MicroFiber Cloth or Pad.
I do this once a week and it seems to work. Probably don't need to do that often, but I've done this for years and the saddle is holding up well.
No science, just my method. I'm sure others have a better 'solution' for your problem.

John


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That suede strip will wear down to smooth leather before long, if it even is real suede. Fizik uses Microtex, an imitation leather, so the center strip may be fake as well. As for the smell, I sometimes pour some rubbing alcohol on my helmet straps for a quick de-funking, Im sure it would work on the saddle as well. Alcohol kills bacteria, which is what causes things to stink


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Soap and water.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Artificial leather may not like alcohol, so I would stick to mild soap/water 1st & let it dry well. Maybe try that 3 times. If that doesn't work you might try some vinyl cleaner/conditioner. Another option might be dilute (1:10) Simple Green with prompt rinsing.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

and make sure to keep your arse clean.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't fart on the saddle?

I wipe my selle italia down with diluted simple green to no ill effect.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Don't fart on the saddle?
> 
> I wipe my selle italia down with diluted simple green to no ill effect.


Yeah! And maybe spray it with Lysol or some other kind of disinfectant after every ride.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Citrace*



daivs_T said:


> I have the black fizik arione with that black suede strip down the middle...
> i was detailing my seatpost one day after a muddy ride and caught wiff of my seat... it reeked... kinda like old laundry u left in the washer and forgot about it for a day or so..
> 
> does anyone else's smell after awhile? and how do u clean it? seems like it would take a LONG time to dry since the middle is kinda thick.....
> ...


There are probably several brands on the market, but there is a citrus (and water) based deodorizer that hospitals use. Spray on and let it soak.

BTW, for guys at least, the only bicycle seats you should be sniffing belong to girls


----------

